# São Nicolau



## Toby (6 Dez 2019 às 21:27)

06 de Dezembro na Bélgica, São Nicolau é o santo padroeiro das crianças pequenas e grandes.
Calendário 2020 livre de distribuição, impressão.
Tenha um bom fim-de-semana, volto ao meu código AQI e à minha mousse de chocolate belga.


----------

